# Interesting news, sort of....



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I ran over a bear tonight. It ran out in front of my car as I was driving and I nailed that sucker. Killed it. I made sure the sheriff was notified. Weird. Very weird.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

Are you all right? hitting a large animal can do a lot of damage to you and your car. on the other hand do you get to keep the bear? in mass. if you hit it you get to keep it. 
kat


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Good to hear you're OK. Sometimes these critters can cause a lot of damage. How's the car?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What the heck would you do witha dead bear??? Not eat it!!!???  

I'm glad the bear didn't get the best of you, but it sounds like you're shaken up. Scary!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Well, once or twice I caught a show on TV called "Huntress" I think it was called. She showed what she'd do with the bear she'd just killed. I remember she kept on referring to him as "good ol boy", and "this good ol boy is sure gonna taste good in my pot"...

Like Al Pacino in Scarface "she carved him up real nice"!

doc


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

yup, you eat it. every year one of my uncles travels to michigan to hunt for bear. and he usually bags one. all depends on what you were brought up on. he generally bags a deer every year, too.
kat


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

It wasn't a large bear, maybe 50-60 lbs and it did'nt hurt the car. And no, I didn't try to stuff it in my car or get a tooth or claw off of it. I have never eaten bear but heard it is similar to pork.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Peach, having lived up North I know how dangerous it can be. I am glad to hear that you weren't hurt, but please tell me it wasn't Yogi!?!?!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

So yesterday I was driving back to Pocatello from Montana and saw 2 wolves on the road at the north boundary of Yellowstone Park. One was standing in the middle of the road till I got about 30 yards away before heading down to the Gallatin River. I saw the other one right off the side of the road. Very cool. My thought is that the wolves are after roadkill elk. I have seen wolves in Yellowstone on several occasions over in the Lamar Valley area, but this was a first in the northwestern side of the park. BTW- I haven't ran over anything noteworthy lately...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow Peachcreek, I'm glad you're okay.

I live in a suburban-rural area outside Milwaukee in a neighborhood called Deer Haven. It's aptly named because we have deer browsing our plants and when it snows we see just how many there. Some are killed on the roads leading to our subdivision this time of year. We all know to be careful, but somebody is always unlucky enough to get badly hurt or worse. 

Be careful out there!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

You're getting pretty close to all the wild life out there aren't you!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Aw, the poor thing was only a big cub.  My dad loves bear, but I really don't have a taste for it. I sure wouldn't liken it to pork, but YMMV. I did roast a black bear tenderloin for my buddy and his family once. He and his three kids loved it. I had a burger. Go figure.


----------

